# Koi-Teich Heizen???????



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

Hi Leute,


jetzt wo der Winter ja doch noch angekommen ist, hatte eigentlich gehofft das das nicht mehr der Fall wird, frage ich mich: Soll ich meinen Teich noch Heizen???

Und nu meine fragen:

Reicht für einen 15000L Teich eine 3KW Heizung aus, um das Wasser auf ca. 4°C zu halten??? 

So wie Sie hier und da angeboten werden?????

Da wir z.t. noch, wie sicherlich einige finden, "altmodisch" mit Nachtspeicheröfen Heizen und mein Vater hiefür auch einen Anschluss in seinen Vogelställen hatte, kämen da ja dann nicht so ganz riesige Stromkosten auf uns zu....


Muss ich den Teich wenn er auf ca.4°, bzw. so dass er nicht zufriert gehalten werden soll, abgedeckt werden????

Besonders möchte ich hier den Uli und Wolfgang ansprechen die sind schließlich die einzigen aus meiner näheren Umgebung die auch hier im Forum mitarbeiten.....
ansonsten sind da ja bald nur wenigschreiber...... 
Heizt ihr eure Teiche????

Wenn ja wie??? Wie ist es am effektivsten????


Allgemein ist natürlich jeder angesprochen.....

Also ran an die Tastatur.........

bin für jeden Erfahrungsbericht dankbar....


----------



## kwoddel (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Olli
Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn????? PLZ 48......

lese Winterbetrieb......


----------



## Thorsten (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Tja der Olaf, will ja nur mit Wolfgang und Uli am liebsten reden-schreiben.

Soweit weg ist 47506 auch nicht.....




Da ich einen Gartenteich besitze, also keinen Koiteich, heize ich auch nicht.

Habe zwar Koi im Teich, aber die sind hart im nehmen.......


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Thorsten,

Fühl dich ma nich gleich auf den Schlipps getreten!!!!

Hab ja nur mal die nächsten Punkte aus der Mg Karte rausgefischt.....




			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Tja der Olaf, will ja nur mit Wolfgang und Uli am liebsten reden-schreiben.
> 
> Soweit weg ist 47506 auch nicht.....



Ich hab schließlich nie damit angefangen; *"Es kommt auch darauf an in welcher Region du Wohnst......"* das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen....

Und......



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja wie??? Wie ist es am effektivsten????
> 
> 
> Allgemein ist natürlich jeder angesprochen.....
> ...




Man lese bitte immer den Gesamten TEXT!!!!!


Dann kommt der  erst gar nicht zu stande..............


----------



## Thorsten (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

1

Zurück zum Thema... wenn ich die " unsachgemäßen Beiträge" löschen soll, sag bitte per PM bescheid.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Thorsten,


Spass muss sein......

von mir aus können die drinne bleiben......


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*



> Reicht für einen 15000L Teich eine 3KW Heizung aus, um das Wasser auf ca. 4°C zu halten???



Hi Olli

Mit Abdeckung ?! Und dann mit was für einer ! 3 KW ist schon ne Menge, fang mal an Lotto zu spielen. 
Ne aber im Ernst, ob es sich noch lohnt, das kommt ganz darauf an wo du wohnst und wie lange ein richtiger Winter bei euch vorhält.
Möglich wäre es schon, halten könntest du diese Temperatur allemale, sobald du den Teich ( langsam) hochgeheizt hast.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Werner,

darum geht es ja, muß ich den Teich abdecken???

Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am Besten und günstigsten????

Es gibt doch bei E..y diese 3KW Heizer mit Thermostat:

Link

Link2

Aber: Taugen die Dinger überhaupt was????

Reicht es auch den Teich auf 1-2°C zu halten???

Und: Wie gesagt, wir haben vom Haus aus einen Billigstromanschluss im Vogelstalll meines Vaters da Kostet die KWh nur ungefähr die Hälfte


----------



## Thorsten (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Olaf,

wenn Du heizt, solltest Du auf jedenfall Abdecken.

Sonst geht die Wärme zu schnell verloren!

Ob die "Dinger" was taugen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Hat denn hier im Forum keiner eine Heizung im Teich??
(Ausser Kwoddel, der heizt ja etwas anders)

Helft dem Olaf mal, sonst ist der Winter bald rum..............


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*



> darum geht es ja, muß ich den Teich abdecken???



Hi Olli
Wenn du wirklich heizen möchtest,- auf jeden Fall !



> Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am Besten und günstigsten????



Am besten mit Styrodurfalzplatten ( lassen sich prima einpassen)



> Es gibt doch bei E..y diese 3KW Heizer mit Thermostat:



Habe einen funkelnagelneuen des selben Typs. Brauchte ihn aber noch nie und kann dir deshalb nichts über seine Wirkungsweise sagen. ( Nebenbei den könntest du auch ham ) 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Michael K (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Olaf, was sollen denn die 4 Grad bringen ?
Teich abdecken und in Deinen Fall die Pumpe vom Bodengrund holen.
Das heißt aus der mittleren Wasserschicht das Wasser in den Filter zu pumpen.
Die untere Wasserschicht ist dann warm genug. Nun sind wir auch wieder bei dem Thema das ein Koiteich mindestens 180 cm tief sein sollte.
Koi überstehen den Winter bei + 3 Grad. 
Im Frühjahr sieht es ein wenig anders aus. Viele __ Parasiten piesacken die Fische schon ab rund 10 Grad, allerdings kommt das Immunsystem der Fische
erst bei 16 - 18 Grad in Fahrt.
Ich sehe genau dort ( im Frühjahr ) das Problem. Wenn im Außenteich heizen dann im Frühjahr.


----------



## sigfra (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo zusammen...

einen 3 KW Heizer hatte ich auch schon.... und dann eine stromnachzahlung von ca. 3000 € ... nachdem ich einen Winter geheizt hatte...und einstellen mußte ich sie auf volle Pulle... und nach einem Winter hatte sich die Heizung dann auch verabschiedet.. jetzt hab ich eine mit 6 KW drin mit Edelstahlgehäuse... ist wirklich besser und heizt ganz anders.. aber selbst letzten Winter hatte ich sie nicht an..
also meine Erfahrung... die 3 KW taugen nichts... auch nicht von der Verarbeitung her...


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*



> Das heißt aus der mittleren Wasserschicht das Wasser in den Filter zu pumpen.



Wozu ?! Selbst bei 2m Tiefe sehe ich hierzu keine Veranlassung.



> Die untere Wasserschicht ist dann warm genug. Nun sind wir auch wieder bei dem Thema das ein Koiteich mindestens 180 cm tief sein sollte.



Das würde voraussetzen das es innerhalb des Teiches absolut keine Wasserzirkulation geben dürfte.Was eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Denn meine Koi bewegen sich auch im Winter. 

Von ner Wasserschichtung reden wir erst garnicht. Denn,- gibt es sie in nem Koiteich, dann ist sie so minimal das sie eh nicht zum tragen kommt.



> Koi überstehen den Winter bei + 3 Grad.



Zieh noch etwas davon ab, dann dürfte es in etwa stimmen.( selbst erlebt)
hier würde ich sogar behaupten wollen das dies von der Gesamthaltung abhängig gemacht werden sollte. Auch hier gilt, Koi ist nicht gleich Koi.



> Im Frühjahr sieht es ein wenig anders aus. Viele __ Parasiten piesacken die Fische schon ab rund 10 Grad, allerdings kommt das Immunsystem der Fische
> erst bei 16 - 18 Grad in Fahrt.



Ein robuster ( nicht verwöhnter ) Koi, der kommt auch ganz alleine damit klar.
In der Natur gibt den Fischen auch keiner ne Hilfestellung.
Anfällige Fische sind nur die,- die man im Winter hungern läßt und nicht auch im Winter die Möglichkeit haben, verbrauchte Reserven wieder zu erneuern.
Der Fisch weiß schon ganz alleine wann er zu futtern hat und wann nicht.

UND NUN DÜRFT IHR DRAUFKLOPPEN !! Werde aber trotzdem auch weiterhin so verfahren wie all die Jahre davor.
Leider hab ich dadurch aber auch nicht die Möglichkeit, meine Fischis zu umtütteln müssen.


----------



## Michael K (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Werner, letztendlich war mein erster Satz was sollen die 4 Grad bringen?
Über den Rest kann man diskutieren, wo bei ich nun nicht auf jedes Grad C anspielen möchte.  
@ Frank, mit dem 3 KW - Heizer gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, auch setzt sich eine Menge
Wasserstein ab.


----------



## koidst49 (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

hallo werner,

dich verprügeln fällt mir schwer, obwohl ich es gerne machen würde.
mit deinem posting über heizen im teich kann ich dich nur unterstützen. ich mache es auch nicht, obwohl ich im vorharzer-gebiet wohne, da ist es auch schon ganz schön kalt. meine koi bekommen kein mäntelchen angezogen, wenn es kalt wird. allerdings sorge ich im herbst dafür, das meine koi in guter form sind für den winter, d.h. auch gut ins frühjahr kommen. mit anderen worten, sie sind nicht geschwächt. ich habe sie heute erstmal wieder, nach 3 tagen, mit sinkfutter gefüttert.


----------



## Wolfgang (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Olli
erstmal danke für die Blumen.  
ich bin leider zur Zeit etwas eingespannt, da ich zuhause am Umbauen bin.  
Um deine Frage genau zu beantworten fehlen mir aber einige Infos.
Generell würde ich auch sagen, nicht heizen, wenn du nicht mit einem Wärme-tauscher arbeiten kannst, was ja bei dir nicht geht. Ich habe selbst so eine Heizung, allerdings nur 2 kw. Die benutze ich nur, wenn ich einen Fisch in der Innenhälterung ( 2000l ) zur Unterstützung der Behandlung habe und das auch nur kurzfristig.
 Wie schon meine Vorgänger geschrieben haben würden dich die Stromkosten auffressen. Abdecken hilft aber auch schon sehr.

Steht hier Wärme tauscher auf dem Index????? Normalgeschrieben tauchen immer die Sternchen auf


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habs gerade so editiert, dass es auftaucht. Der Begriff selbst steht nicht auf dem Index dafür das zusammengeschriebene Wort me-ta (ohne - ), denn damit haben so ein paar nette Skriptkiddies versucht, das Board ein wenig zu verändern.... :?
Wenn wirs rausnehmen könnte der Spaß von vorne losgehen.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Teichianer,

na, dann wollen wir das mit dem Heizen wohl mal vergessen!!

Es sei denn, jemand kennt eine wirklich Kostengünstige Lösung.....


@Wolfgang:

Welche Infos FEHLEN????

@Michael:

Meine Pumpen stehen nicht auf dem Boden-(grund)!!!!

Beide Pumpen sind ca. 50cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, die eine steht im Pumpenschacht auf einem Gitter und die andere hängt an einem 1 1/2" Schlauch im Teich..... 

Der Bodenablauf ist per Schieber geschlossen. Die Pumpe im Schacht bekommt das Wasser vom Skimmer und geht dann über den Filter wieder in den Teich. Da ich das Einlaufrohr am Flansch nicht eingeklebt habe, hab ich hier die Möglichkeit, welche ich auch nutze, das Wasser bis zu 1cm unter der Oberfläche wieder einlaufen zu lassen.( Das gibt eine Ordentliche Oberflächenbewegung....)   Die andere Pumpe in 50cm Tiefe pumpt dann über den Biotec5.1 in die Pflanzenschale. Von da geht's dann über den Bachlauf wieder sanft in den Teich.....

Bislang brauchte ich noch nix wegen Frost abschalten....... 


siehe Bild:


----------



## Kurt (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

denkt hier eigentlich jeder nur ans schnöde Geld???  keiner daran, daß mit soviel KW-Verbrauch auch totaler Unfug mit unseren Ressourcen geschieht????
vergeßt nicht - allein in D sind ein paar mio Teiche - wenn da jeder seine Fischis warm über den Winter bringen will, könnt ihr gleich ein paar AKW´s mehr bauen.

.....  nur so einfach zum nachdenken.

Gute Nacht,
Kurt

P.S.: auch einheimische sind schön - (nicht nur Frauen)


----------



## kwoddel (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hallo Kurt 
Die Fische haben es warm und ich sitze mit der Cheffin im dicken Rollkragenpullover und Decke hier rum, meinst du es geht beides   , wenn es zu kalt wird gehen wir zum Nachbarn uns aufwärmen   






:__ nase:


----------



## Kurt (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Kwoddel,

meine ich ja - um die Teichheizung auch noch zu sparen - nimm die Fischis gleich mit unter die Decke.  Die, welche da nich Platz haben gleich ab in die Pfanne ))   mmmmmmhhhhhhh  lllllllecker :-=

nur zur Info - meine mtl. Stromabrechnung ist so um € 60  für 4-Personenhaushalt - und das find ich schon zu Hoch :-((.

schös grüaßle vom Bodensee
Kurddel


----------



## Wolfgang (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

Hi Frank
soviel zu deinem post

      

  

wie sagt Atze:
Ja Nee Is Klar


----------



## Kurt (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*

wundert mich schon, daß da keiner mehr heizen will ????
Geht doch noch ein Weilchen bis zum Sommer :-(

sGvB  Kurt


----------



## WERNER 02 (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Koi-Teich Heizen???????*



> wundert mich schon, daß da keiner mehr heizen will ????
> Geht doch noch ein Weilchen bis zum Sommer :-(



Hi Kurt

Wie heißt es so schön,- " Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten " !!

Verwöhnte Fische, = anfällige Fische !! 

Gruß
Werner


----------

